# Questions on Writing Lyrics



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, everyone.

1. This might be fairly obvious, but just to make sure, the lyrics are usually written before the music that goes with it. Right?

2. Is sticking to a specific, strict meter while writing the lyrics usually a good idea, or is it different from piece to piece?

3. Any classical music pieces that were written for, say, piano and vocals only, that might serve as a good guide on how to go about this?

Thank you, all.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

1) 
It depends on the song writer/composer, I think. I recall hearing the the Beatles would often have an instrumental riff and come up with lyrics to it, and even a fresh vocal melody, afterwards. I believe this approach was favored more often by Lennon, though don't quote me on that. However, McCartney was known to simultaneously think of lyrics and a melody, and that was his process. 

But if you are a choral composer, often you haven't written the lyrics or text yourself and usually that is a process of setting it to music. So maybe the way you talk about it in your first question is the standard way of going about it.

For 2), I can't say I'm qualified to answer. 

3) I can't think of any major classical songs whose lyrics were written by the composer. But I don't know this topic very well.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I do believe that the words are usually referred to as "text" in classical music. Most all _lieder_ were written to previously-published poetry. Depending on what style you want to write, any _lied_ would be an example.

Pop and show music use lyrics that generally rhyme and are in meter. Depending on the songwriter or songwriting team, either the music or the lyrics can be written first. A pop songwriter will generally keep a notebook of either lyrical or musical "hooks" that they will try to work into songs.

I am much more familiar with songwriting than composition. If you are interested in songwriting, these links are good resources.
pop
show


----------

